# Martial law coming soon



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

It makes you wonder what they know might be coming or if BO is just positioning to manufacture a crisis so he can declare martial law and cancel the election he knows he is going to lose.

http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...order-national-defense-resources-preparedness


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

SierraM37 said:


> It makes you wonder what they know might be coming or if BO is just positioning to manufacture a crisis so he can declare martial law and cancel the election he knows he is going to lose.
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...order-national-defense-resources-preparedness


Doesn't have to have a crisis...

PART II - PRIORITIES AND ALLOCATIONS

Sec. 201. Priorities and Allocations Authorities. (a) The authority of the President conferred by section 101 of the Act, 50 U.S.C. App. 2071, to require acceptance and priority performance of contracts or orders (other than contracts of employment) to promote the national defense over performance of any other contracts or orders, and to allocate materials, services, and facilities as deemed necessary or appropriate to promote the national defense, is delegated to the following agency heads:

(1) the Secretary of Agriculture with respect to food resources, food resource facilities, livestock resources, veterinary resources, plant health resources, and the domestic distribution of farm equipment and commercial fertilizer;

(2) the Secretary of Energy with respect to all forms of energy;

(3) the Secretary of Health and Human Services with respect to health resources;

(4) the Secretary of Transportation with respect to all forms of civil transportation;

(5) the Secretary of Defense with respect to water resources; and

(6) the Secretary of Commerce with respect to all other materials, services, and facilities, including construction materials.

(b) The Secretary of each agency delegated authority under subsection (a) of this section (resource departments) shall plan for and issue regulations to prioritize and allocate resources and establish standards and procedures by which the authority shall be used to *promote the national defense, under both emergency and non-emergency conditions.* Each Secretary shall authorize the heads of other agencies, as appropriate, to place priority ratings on contracts and orders for materials, services, and facilities needed in support of programs approved under section 202 of this order.

(c) Each resource department shall act, as necessary and appropriate, upon requests for special priorities assistance, as defined by section 801(l) of this order, in a time frame consistent with the urgency of the need at hand. In situations where there are competing program requirements for limited resources, the resource department shall consult with the Secretary who made the required determination under section 202 of this order. Such Secretary shall coordinate with and identify for the resource department which program requirements to prioritize on the basis of operational urgency. In situations involving more than one Secretary making such a required determination under section 202 of this order, the Secretaries shall coordinate with and identify for the resource department which program requirements should receive priority on the basis of operational urgency.

(*d) If agreement cannot be reached between two such Secretaries, then the issue shall be referred to the President through the Assistant to the President and National Security Advisor and the Assistant to the President for Homeland Security and Counterterrorism.*


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

The EO addresses Sec. 301, which are loan guarantees. Sorry, I don't see a connection to martial law.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Maybe not so much - CONgress would have to be involved*

THis was something I researched for my last book, Pedro Six Two - everyone was wondering when the President would declare martial law and crack down on the gangs....

It would take a declaration of a National Emergency by the President, backed by Congress to suspend the Posse Comitatus Act (18 USC &1835

The Act prohibits members of the Army from exercising nominally state law enforcement, police, or peace officer powers that maintain "law and order" on non-federal property (states and their counties and municipal divisions) within the United States.

Further - The statute prohibits Army and Air Force personnel and units of the National Guard under federal authority from acting in a law enforcement capacity within the United States, except where expressly authorized by the Constitution or Congress. The Navy and Marine Corps are prohibited by a Department of Defense directive, not by the Act itself.

The maintenance of peace, conduct of orderly elections, and prosecution of unlawful actions are all state responsibilities, pursuant to the states' primary job of exercising police power and maintaining law and order.

As for all those bogus 'emergencies' that had been around forever...

In 1976 the National Emergencies Act set a limit of two years on emergency declarations unless the president explicitly extends them, and requires the president to specify in advance which legal provisions will be invoked. Ya, and your CONgres has to buy off on it. So Nixon was worth something after all, if just to prod CONgres to protect their own powers.

However -once a State of Emergency has been declared, and sustained by a legal quorum in Congress - well then, it may be time to worry.

I would encourage everyone to do their own research and gain an understanding for themselves, it may lessen the effect of scare mongering by the 'Press'.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

It's just refining policies on loan guarantees. Nothing to do with martial law. It's an order to make sure we can meet our security production needs but defines more clearly who is responsible for what. Government accountability improvement really.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry, but if the Republicans don't get their heads out of their butts (may be too late already) and start working together, Obummer stands a very good chance to be re-elected. (Just my HO.) :gaah:

Tim


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Water under control of the ARMED FORCES.

To cool down a nuclear plant it takes ONE POINT FIVE MILLIONS gallons of water PER MINUTE.........info from the new POPULAR SCIENCE.

I have been saying for a longgggggggg time....... "Learn Spanish and Chinese and buy water stock"


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

I tend to disagree with some who think that Obama doesn't want there to be an election. We've had fair, free, and open elections for over 225 years and I don't see it coming to an end any time soon. However, there IS a chance that I COULD be wrong, and so I think it's important to stay informed.


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> I would encourage everyone to do their own research and gain an understanding for themselves, it may lessen the effect of scare mongering by the 'Press'.


Do you have suggestions on where the best places, web sites, etc. are to do your own research? I don't want to hit the panic button, but I do want to be prepared.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

TimB said:


> Sorry, but if the Republicans don't get their heads out of their butts (may be too late already) and start working together, Obummer stands a very good chance to be re-elected. (Just my HO.) :gaah:
> 
> Tim


I don't care for either party at this point. None of them have acted above the board in generations.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

DKRinAK said:


> I would encourage everyone to do their own research and gain an understanding for themselves, it may lessen the effect of scare mongering by the 'Press'.


Well said.
I have been saying that for years now. I would add to your statement to include "hate mongering".


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

ContinualHarvest said:


> I don't care for either party at this point. None of them have acted above the board in generations.


my sentiments exactly ...


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

This EO updates another EO (12919) that had been in place since June 1994, and amended several times since. Mostly it moves some of the responsibilities from FEMA to the DHS (which didn't exist when the original EO was written). I see a lot of references to terms like identify, assess, be prepared, improve, foster cooperation, but (and I could have just missed it) I did not see anything that would authorize the seizure of private property.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

To Ally 211 and everyone else.....is bad, bad, bad.........

Please listen to this and you will vomit and you will run to the store to buy more preps......


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

ContinualHarvest said:


> I don't care for either party at this point. None of them have acted above the board in generations.


A plague on both your houses, huh?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Two hours long?  Wow. How about if I just vomit and go buy more preps? :sssh:

Who is this youtube video by? I see an "8", as though trying to imply a TV news special or something, but often when I've clicked on similar things they're radical TV, radio, or newletter people with overboard guesswork and theories, and the sequence of events they disclose might start with something real and be speculation after that, but it is presented in a way to mislead people into thinking that IS what is carved-in-stone-gonna-happen rather than one person's analysis and speculation. 

For those who are considering listening to it, can you be more specific who is on it, and where they got their information, and whether it's fact or spec? :dunno:


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I can guide you but I won't push you.....it will explain the meaning of the new law line by line, even an idiot would understad it.......I did hahahahahahah.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Two hours long?  Wow. How about if I just vomit and go buy more preps? :sssh:
> 
> For those who are considering listening to it, can you be more specific who is on it, and where they got their information, and whether it's fact or spec? :dunno:


I'm with Sue on this ... Who, what ,where & when ...


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

ContinualHarvest said:


> I don't care for either party at this point. None of them have acted above the board in generations.


x 2

I've said for years that it's a matter of picking the lesser of two evils. Seems like it's getting harder and harder to distinguish between the 2. :scratch

Tim


----------



## paladinFL (Apr 15, 2011)

I read the complete order and the orders it replaces, cancels, and updates. There is nothing in here that was not done by Eisenhower, Regan, and both Bush. Whoever started this rumor should have something nasty done to him.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

This EO has a funny little back-door, in that the authority of the Pres is delegated to DHS. If DHS says something effects national security, then the various sub-committees can generate a list of critical resources, even in peace-time. So what, right? If the Straits of Hormuz get locked down, gasoline could become a critical need. Then the subcommittees can broker a subsidized deal with refiners and transporters to guarantee fuel needs for the "security of the nation". Where does that leave Joe Six-Pack? Less gas on the open market, higher prices, and if need-be, gas rationing. Ask someone from the Great Generation about that. What about food? Gas is up, prices are up, the .gov decides that food is critical. There goes your bulk lots for the private citizen. Since our buying habits are already tracked electronically, it will be obvious to the Alphabets who has been buying extra food and supplies. Oops, looks like We will need to inventory your supplies and determine how much We need for "the security of the nation". And I'm not even wearing my tinfoil hat.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't understand. *Then the subcommittees can broker a subsidized deal with refiners and transporters to guarantee fuel needs for the "security of the nation".* How is the "security of the nation" somehow bad? If I had to pay five times as much, or even walk everywhere, to me the "security of the nation" is more important.

Do you really believe that the Federal Government is going to inventory my stash of supplies? Really? Even if my supplies would feed 100 people for a couple of days, do you think that they would bother with it? Maybe a local food distribution center, but I doubt that the Feds are going to worry about my stash of Spam and Ravioli's.


----------



## Preparedoffgrid62 (Nov 26, 2010)

The blind examining an elephant by hand..multi descriptions of an unknown element..reality.. is bigger than all of us..and carries a big gun to enforce its dictatorial powers..NAU..NWO..signed sealed delivered by a traitor near you and I..de facto political criminals are getting away with the murder of freedom and planet in one fell swoop..yes election away fools..the nay sayers get the lead aspirins first so enjoy your condescending days..denial by the river..watching opportunity to act float by forever..I don't act now..had enough insults from losers in denial.. they do not deserve to survive..so..fek em I say..let em rot..send them to hell when they arrive at the door demanding help.. yes..1 bullet to the brain help. bleating sheep. The rest of us just fine, millions of armed and dangerous survivalists ready to send the regime to hell.
Then what.? Build the same mistake all over again..bred for slavery afterall ?
Native American and not worried..just a little crowded 
Been busy moving my camp..nice trailer..too old for the bushman trip now..ran the power lines. Ah the joy..fully prepared..solar.. genset..power pole.. Spring water in both BOLs..3000 miles apart..
Canned foods out..freeze dried in.. superb meals.. 14 acres to support me..single guy..lovin it. 
Revoking private property ownership is the trigger that sets off the North American Wars..that's what the regime is preparing for..stealing our land and freedoms..
create the chaos they use so well to enslave us..those bad property owners not cooperating with the fascists owned by money pigs..tsk tsk..
wrap your head in kevlar fascists..we head shooters.. cross the line..get deaded..that's life of a fascist's pet pig..So..bring it..wear it.,be buried in it. This time we will wipe you all off the planet..every man woman child of an elitist of any description gets their brains blown out..capice ?
No protections for fascists in this world..only death awaits you..come get some. but first cross the line..do your shit..then you eat it Mr Money Pig sucking traitors.
It's like crazy..waiting to get robbed ?? We should already have hung half the dog shit already !


----------



## laststanding (Mar 19, 2012)

People,

What we know is this election will end with the same type of rider on a slightly different horse. They are all headed to the same place and it is definitely hostile territory.
If Martial law comes it will be to protect us from the government and each other. Hope for the best and prepare for the worst. For me, it's all about the kids....


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

The regime can take anything at any time it desires, so the executive order isn't really important. They have no qualms about ignoring the Constitution, so why would they worry about a few rules and regulations? The rules are only there to slowly condition us to more and more government intrusion in our lives.

Words, laws and honor mean nothing to dishonorable people.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

When you realize you are the only one not playing by the rules then the game gets tough real quick. Its hard to live by the constitution when the other side ignores or destroys it at will. I swore an oath to the constitution but it can get troubling when the constitution is ignored or rewritten and then what are you loyal to? A bastardized constitution or your own moral compass?


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 24, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> When you realize you are the only one not playing by the rules then the game gets tough real quick. Its hard to live by the constitution when the other side ignores or destroys it at will. I swore an oath to the constitution but it can get troubling when the constitution is ignored or rewritten and then what are you loyal to? A bastardized constitution or your own moral compass?


Without a moral background the Constitution means nothing. So your vow is based as much on your own judgement as you have been taught to value as any piece of paper. I do not mean to devalue our Constitution in any way, the wisdom and sacrifices of the Founders(known and unknown) is not to be taken lightly. I only mean to say that when '"THEY" no longer hold any value in the Constitution, we must uphold its values by our own moral foundation. 
Remember, theres no such thing as a fair fight. Only fairness once the fight is won.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

To implement martial law, they need a military that shares the opinion of its leaders. This week's copy of the Marine Corps Times is interesting.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

GaryS said:


> To implement martial law, they need a military that shares the opinion of its leaders. This week's copy of the Marine Corps Times is interesting.


They have trained with forign military to police the public. If it was needed.. I doubt if martial law was instututed. If it would be U.S troops policing you. I know for a fact the U.S trained with Canada


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

TimB said:


> Sorry, but if the Republicans don't get their heads out of their butts (may be too late already) and start working together, Obummer stands a very good chance to be re-elected. (Just my HO.) :gaah:
> 
> Tim


I concur with Tim! Sail


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Come on. You think Obama is gonna block the election? You know the Bushies openly floated the idea of doing that a couple times. You know since it was a war on. Never mind the country has elected presidents during war.

Not to mention he doesn't need to. He looks good against Romney and Santorium. He looks good in the polls in the swing states that decide the election.


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't this the pot calling the kettle black....no pun intended. An Obama mongrel actually on a prepper forum? What in the he'll do you think we're doing all this for??? Obama, the greatest liar ever to disgrace the office of President will NEVER make it another term. If you think for one second the greatest military in the world, that put their lives on the line every day for this great nation, will follow the orders of this idiot and turn weapons on the the very people and nation they defend....good luck to you....you better things right with God...you'll be seeing him sooner than me!


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

a couple of things to consider.

1 This admin created a comittee that can declare a US citizen a threat to the state, strip their citizenship and have them killed by US military/ intel forces. (yes he had it coming)
2 This admin had the congress give it the power to give the ability to US troops to detain and hold with out a trial as long as they want any US citizen the ADMIN feels is a threat to this country or it including inside the United States.
3 The military is operating Drones in the US


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

SouthernComfort said:


> Isn't this the pot calling the kettle black....no pun intended. An Obama mongrel actually on a prepper forum? What in the he'll do you think we're doing all this for??? Obama, the greatest liar ever to disgrace the office of President will NEVER make it another term. If you think for one second the greatest military in the world, that put their lives on the line every day for this great nation, will follow the orders of this idiot and turn weapons on the the very people and nation they defend....good luck to you....you better things right with God...you'll be seeing him sooner than me!


When did I call anyone anything? In 2008 and 2012 Bush administration spokes people hinted that maybe the election shouldn't happen. It was a trial balloon, I belief just to draw attention off a bad news cycle. I do not think obama will declare marital law and try to seize the country. I also didn't think Bush would do it.

Actually I'm fairly independent. I've voted and volunteered on both sides. I'm annoyed with Obama too. I think he lied when he didn't end all those abuses you mentioned and more. He failed to restored a lot of civil liberties and didn't do a lot of what he promised. But I think the lie count is still in Bush's court. I think we should debate that elsewhere. But I'm not scared of Obama. Or Romney for that matter.

I'm prepping due to natural disasters. They happen. They always have. I'm never gonna be a hard core prepper or a millitia guy. I'm just not going to go meekly into the night if bad stuff happens. Be it a hurricane, tornado, riot, or the liberal NWO or Conservative "Take Back the Country crowd.

But hey do yourself a favor. Check my history. Yesterday I posted a reply in a thread on finding fellow preppers. ne of my two points was it's way to political. And I dinged the extremist on both sides. Thank you for perfectly displaying my point. Your hostility is just shocking, I just said Obama looks okay 2012 and you:

Called me a
Obama Mongrol
Implied I can't prep with you since your all against him
That I want soldiers to attack americans when I said that wouldn't happen. (You know, when I said no martial law)
And implied "You hope" I'm right with god when you have no clue what my religious status is. And this was a political debate. 
And said I'm gonna get killed before you.

Like the media isn't making everyone who does more than stack a few cans of soup and candles in a corner sound extremist enough.

Lefty; I know all that. Why I'm upset with him. And why I'm not setting foot into a campaign office of his this this cycle. Before anyone goes insane I was in his local office a couple times last cycle for using his phone banks for a state office. And I put together some of his signs.

Oh and the drone thing; They where developed here. I heard one report that this "deployed" thing is military using them during testing to track traffic patterns on freeways and following random people. If you read your constitution they have the right to test and develop weapons on US soil. If that's all it was I'm cool. Well if it was more we hit a constitutional debate. And I'm for civil liberties.


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> Come on. You think Obama is gonna block the election? You know the Bushies openly floated the idea of doing that a couple times. You know since it was a war on. Never mind the country has elected presidents during war.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Uh, when was this, and where are your sources for such a statement?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Excellant question*



allyn211 said:


> Do you have suggestions on where the best places, web sites, etc. are to do your own research? I don't want to hit the panic button, but I do want to be prepared.


(slaps forehead) I should have offered a place to two to start

The Federal Register is a god source for the real deal documents signed and in place.
http://www.archives.gov/federal-register/executive-orders/

For the feared martial law bits
http://www.dojgov.net/posse_comitatus_act.htm
http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/1385

Other locations for "source" or "Primary" documents. Once you have identified the source Law, then you can check on the regulations spawned (I know - but it is a good word choice) from the Law.
http://www.loc.gov/rr/news/extgovd.html

CAUTION - there are a lot of sites on the Internet that purport to be the 'last word' on Federal Law and regulation - most have a very large axe to grind. I have pointed to sites where the original Law or issued document may be found.

These are starting points - as you wander around the web -- Remember the old saw, believe _some_ of what you _see_, a bit of what you read and _none_ of what you hear.... On the web there are hidden agendas, get more than one source, and check legal sites to see if the information seems to follow.

I write books, and as I research specifics, I'm constantly surprised by what I turn up - adding the tidbit facts as a plot point or background make the writing more fun!


----------



## SouthernComfort (Mar 14, 2012)

This is true DK. The media will turn it around and splice it into a perceived different story.


----------



## allyn211 (Mar 3, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> (slaps forehead) I should have offered a place to two to start
> 
> The Federal Register is a god source for the real deal documents signed and in place.
> http://www.archives.gov/federal-register/executive-orders/
> ...


Thanks, DK!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

SierraM37 said:


> It makes you wonder what they know might be coming or if BO is just positioning to manufacture a crisis so he can declare martial law and cancel the election he knows he is going to lose.
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...order-national-defense-resources-preparedness


Heck, I wondered the same thing about the Clintons after I noted the effectiveness of their crisis manufacturing to get unreasonable bills passed.
I remember writing out the scenario and sticking it in my Bible for future reference (I could always go into business as a psychic!!) but my timing was a little off. I expect someone will do it sooner or later. I see you have noticed the manufactured crisis pattern too.

*Sigh* If only we did not live in the land of p*****s (slang for female felines).


----------



## Halyna (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a couple of weeks ago Obama had the wording changed on the martial law
Now he can call martial law for any reason, for that matter no reason at all and without congress
Also during martial law there are no elections
So, let's see what he does if he isn't re elected

Frankly that is one thing I am prepping for


----------



## DM1791 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Okay, i know this is old...*

Okay, I know this may be old news for many of you on here, but I just stumbled across this "Executive Order--National Defense Resources Preparedness" doing research for a couple of projects I'm working on. I was reading into Continuity of Government plans, and this exec order (at what point do we start saying Decree?) popped up.

I've read through it several times, and one thing stands out to me that raises a huge red flag...

PART II - PRIORITIES AND ALLOCATIONS
Sec. 201. Priorities and Allocations Authorities. (a) The authority of the President conferred by section 101 of the Act, 50 U.S.C. App. 2071, to *require acceptance and priority performance of contracts or orders (other than contracts of employment) to promote the national defense over performance of any other contracts or orders,* and to allocate materials, services, and facilities as deemed necessary or appropriate to promote the national defense, is delegated to the following agency heads:

(emphasis added by me)

Okay.... I've read through this post and understand that other presidents have issued many similar orders throughout the past. My main question, though, is.... does the fact that others have issued these orders (and a handful have actually enacted them) make such orders somehow acceptable or tolerable under the Constitution?

I mean, what about the part about protection against illegal search and seizure of property? What about the part where gov't power used to seize private property for public use is restricted and the gov't is required to offer just compensation?

The language I am reading here seems to indicate that if the gov't decides there is a Nat. emergency (by the way, these powers have also been extended to include "national threat" and "national concern", both terms that are WAY too vague for my comfort) then they can seize control of all kinds of private property for public use.

The part about forcing "acceptance" and "performance" of federal contracts sounds to me like this....

1) Feds declare an emergency.
2) Feds say they need food for the emergency
3) Feds come to my farm and say I have to grow corn on all my land for the emergency
4) I say, "No, I don't want to grow corn on all my land. I want to keep growing tomatoes, peppers, potatoes, corn, wheat, barley, etc. etc. to provide for my family's needs."
5) Feds force me to agree to grow corn or throw me in a "detention" center classified as "a combative and resistant civilian detainee" and then they grow corn on my land anyway.

So, how is this _not_ marshal law?


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

This all gets rather hairy, thing is a great deal of what's going on goes back to F.D.R. and the Wars Power Act, which I believe was updated in the Patriot Act after 9-11 and is related to things done in the creation of DHS. It doesn't take too much thought about The Department of Homeland Security, if you have studied Nazi Germany, to realize it sounds very much like something they would have put into practice, like maybe the SS? That's short term history, but it seems we've forgotten how that worked out for millions of people. Stalin was no better, KGB and East Germany had the Stasi. Police states which may as well been called "Martial Law'. George Orwell warned of these kinds of things in his 1948 book "1984", he was very concerned about the type of socialism that was coming about in England in his time, he had a certain foresight into seeing that television cameras would be watching everything people were doing and in the name of protecting people, England now has cameras everywhere and it's happening very fast here in the USA. This isn't even getting into those taking cell phone pics. I might as well run around naked, probably no one would want to take that pic.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

gypsysue said:


> Two hours long?  Wow. How about if I just vomit and go buy more preps? :sssh:
> 
> Who is this youtube video by? I see an "8", as though trying to imply a TV news special or something, but often when I've clicked on similar things they're radical TV, radio, or newletter people with overboard guesswork and theories, and the sequence of events they disclose might start with something real and be speculation after that, but it is presented in a way to mislead people into thinking that IS what is carved-in-stone-gonna-happen rather than one person's analysis and speculation.
> 
> For those who are considering listening to it, can you be more specific who is on it, and where they got their information, and whether it's fact or spec? :dunno:


I agree!

An we have had too many President die in office for anyone to think that this land will be under marshal law that quick or easy.
They are scared of us the people.


----------

